# Swim Bladder Problems



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

I've have lost two SF dalmation mollies to what I believe is a swim bladder problem. I bought two more dalmation mollies and one is already showing the same symptoms. None of the other fish are having any problems. Water tests good. I have heard cooked and just thawed and pealed peas sometimes works. Anyone have any cures or anything to help.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

cooked, skinned, peas are fish laxative. They can help if the issue is related to something that was eaten. Sometimes fasting will do the trick. Sometimes nothing helps. Mollies should have a lot of veggies in their diet. Too much protein or just too much food (frozen worms are a common culprit) can get stuck in their long, twisty digestive tract and make gases as they decay, causing the bloating and floating you see. 

There are other possible causes that are harder to treat. Bacterial infections, internal parasites, twisted intestines, damage to swim bladder organ. I would isolate the affected fish and also start increasing salt levels in the hospital tank. Look up epsom salt baths also as some people claim they work.


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

